# Wie viel packt ihr drauf?



## Dr. Komix (11. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin,

Ich wollte mal wissen wie viel Meter von was ihr so auf eure Spulen drauf macht?

Ich will keine Mono vs. Geflecht auslösen aber ist mal wichtig zu wissen.

Ich fische zur zeit mit:

150m Shimano Beastmaster Special 0,12 7,4kg? in leuchtend gelb, drunter trägt meine 4000er 80-100m 26er mono.
Das gelb ist sehr leuchtend! Eher was zum Zanderfischen.
Mit der hatte ich leider außer Dorschen noch kein Erfolg.
Werd wohl mal die drauf machen:
(Hab ich beim Tag der Meerforelle gewonnen)
Quantum Quattron PT Super Braid grün 0.12 6,0kg
Dachte so an 150m + Mono 100m = 250m

Warte bis meine ersatzrolle aus der Reperatur kommt. Dann bekommt sie ein neues "durchsichtiges" Kleid aus Cristal Material! 

Leider hab ich nur 2 Alu-Spulen und 2 Plastik, na ja dann müssen sich die Zander die Schnur von einer Plastikrolle ziehen.

Also wieviel habt ihr wan was drauf? Einige sollen auch mit nur 100m auf der Rolle fischen! Na ja es gibt ja auch welche von 70+ da will ich nicht mit offenen Mund bis zum Wasser stehen und mich wundern das die Spule immer noch dreht aber nix mehr drauf ist|kopfkrat .

Dr. K


----------



## maesox (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

Servus Dr. K #h #h #h ,

Mehr als 120Meter Geflochtene hab ich zum Spinnfischen nie auf der Rolle-ist,wie ich finde,völlig ausreichend!!!

Beim Schleppen pack ich nochmal 20 Meter mehr auf die Multi drauf!


Petri Matze


----------



## Dr. Komix (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

Na ja 120m ist ja wenig oder nicht?
Stell dir mal vor du wirfst 60-70m mit einer geflochtenen.
Ja und dann kommt so ein dicher brummer und dann stehst du da und :v weil du die 60m Flucht nicht abfangen kannst und der Fisch mit 120m Leine und deinem lieblings Blinker/Wobbler abzieht.

Erlich gesagt ist es mir noch nicht passiert aber wer weiss:q .
Ich hoffe es zahlt sich mal aus am Do, dass ich diese 230m mit mir rumschleppe.


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

Ich habe immer deutlich über 200m auf der Rolle. Nicht zum drillen sondern als Vorrat. Wenn die Schnur irgendwann ziemlich abgenutzt ist, wird sie einfach gedreht. Wenn du wenig Schnur auf der Rolle hast kann dir schon ein einziger Abriss, bei dem grade bei Geflochtener auch mal 30-40 m draufgehen ganz schön den Tag versauen. Wenn du voher nur 150m auf der Spule hattest wirds dann schon eng und du kannst die verbliebenen 100 fast wegschmeissen. Wenn ich mal viel Schnur verliere nehme ich sie abends von der Rolle. Dann kommt ein bißchen billige Monofile drunter und die Spule ist wieder optimal gefüllt.

Uli


----------



## sunny (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

Ich habe um die 200 - 220 m mono, 0,25 Stroft, drauf. Nicht, weil ich Angst habe, dass ich eine 60 m-Flucht nicht parieren könnte, sondern damit ich nach einem evtl. Abriss noch genügend Reserve habe.

Außerdem, ne 60 m-Flucht habe ich noch nicht erlebt  .


----------



## Steinadler (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

hi,
also ich mach auf meine rollen zum spinfischen nur um die 150m wenn ich im bach fisch brauch ich zum werfen so oder so höchstens 30m im see werf ich auch mal 50 dann is aber gut. beim karpfenangeln hab ich etw mehr auf der spule aber ich bin mir sicher das eine forelle oder ein hecht nicht mehr als 50m von der rolle reißen egal wie groß,man braucht nur die richtige schnurstärke dann klappt das. für forellen reicht mir ne 20er völlig aus da kann der fisch auch noch so groß sein mehr als 120m sind nie weg


----------



## Bellyboater (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

Also ich hab immer so um die 200m Geflochtene drauf.


----------



## maesox (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

Das muß jeder selbst wissen. Mir reichts auf jedenfall  !

Mal ehrlich,auf was für Fische angelt ihr denn??? Bei dem HI-TECH Gerät hat doch kaum ein Fisch eine wirkliche Chance, außer er schlitzt aus oder beisst erst gar nicht|supergri !!!

Das größere Problem hat man ,nen großen Fisch überhaupt mal zu Haken!!!!

Ich fing bisher Hechte bis 1,28m und Zander bis 92cm und bisher kein einziger hat meiner schnur oder Gerät die Grenzen gezeigt!!...viell.hatte ich ja nur Glück   !!??

Nur zum Vorstellen:Rute: Quantum WG 70gr / Rolle: Shimano Stradic4000 / Schnur: 0,17 -0,20 Power Pro oder Giga Line

Aber mit über 200m seid Ihr auf der ganzsicheren Seite|supergri !!!

Petri Matze


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*



maesox schrieb:


> Das muß jeder selbst wissen. Mir reichts auf jedenfall  !
> 
> Mal ehrlich,auf was für Fische angelt ihr denn??? Bei dem HI-TECH Gerät hat doch kaum ein Fisch eine wirkliche Chance, außer er schlitzt aus oder beisst erst gar nicht|supergri !!!
> 
> ...


 

1. Haben hier grade mehrere Leute gesagt, dass es nicht ums drillen geht.

2. Ist das hier der Meerforellenbereich. Da kommt es schon mal vor das man mit seiner Spinnrute 80-90m wirft. Da ist etwas mehr Schnur schon ganz gut, wenn man sie als Reserve hat.


Welcher Fisch nimmt schon mehr als 10-15m Schnur?

Naja bei den Temperaturen kann man sicher bald in der Ostsee Marlin angeln, aber da reicht mein Rütchen eh nicht aus.


Uli


----------



## maesox (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

Ohhhhh.... sorry...der Meerforellenbereich!!!!!!!!!!!               Das tut mir leid ....!!!!   

Auch wenn ich meine Blinker u Jerkbaits auch 60-70 meter werfe...aber egal.....|supergri |supergri 

Petri Matze


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*



maesox schrieb:


> Ohhhhh.... sorry...der Meerforellenbereich!!!!!!!!!!! Das tut mir leid ....!!!!
> 
> Auch wenn ich meine Blinker u Jerkbaits auch 60-70 meter werfe...aber egal.....|supergri |supergri
> 
> Petri Matze


 
#6 #6 #6 Na siehste wohl. Es klappt ja doch mit dem Lesen!:m :m :m 


Uli


----------



## JunkieXL (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

150m 0,12er Fireline darunter mono ... reicht
in grau (rauch)


----------



## maesox (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> #6 #6 #6 Na siehste wohl. Es klappt ja doch mit dem Lesen!:m :m :m
> 
> 
> Uli


 

Wenn ich Dich nicht hätte!!!!!#6|gaehn: |gaehn: |gaehn: |gaehn:  

Das sind ja auch gewaltige Unterschiede,ja sogar Welten!!!!:q 


Klar,ob ich jetzt meinen 35-40gr Blinker mit Wathose im See werfe, oder Du an der Ostsee Deinen Hansen...Gut Daß es solche Leute gibt,die einem das so toll klar machen!!!

Sorry für die krasse Unaufmerksamkeit :q :q :q !!! Dann mußt Dir einfach mein erstes Posting weg denken,wenns nicht ins  MEFO-THEMA passt!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

Hi!

Hab auf einer Rolle 150 mtr. fireline 0,12 und auf der anderen 150 mtr. Stroft 0,25. Leider bin ich nicht son ganz doller Werfer, sodass mir das sicher immer reicht um den Drill im Griff zu haben.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Dr. Komix (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> 1. Haben hier grade mehrere Leute gesagt, dass es nicht ums drillen geht.
> 
> 2. Ist das hier der Meerforellenbereich. Da kommt es schon mal vor das man mit seiner Spinnrute 80-90m wirft. Da ist etwas mehr Schnur schon ganz gut, wenn man sie als Reserve hat.
> 
> ...


 
Man könnte ausversehen ja bei Eckernförde ein U-Boot erwischen. :q 
Was ich eigentlich meinte ist ja das mit der Reserve.
Mir ist es schon passier auf Fehmarn.
Neu bespulte 12 Leinde drauf und 3 Wollkneul sind dann nach 2 Stunden rausgekommen.:v - zum Glück hatte ich noch 150 Mono drunter. Jetzt nehme ich immer 2 Ersatzspulen mit an Teich. 2X Geflecht und Mono.


----------



## Aali-Barba (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*



maesox schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dich nicht hätte!!!!!#6|gaehn: |gaehn: |gaehn: |gaehn:
> 
> Das sind ja auch gewaltige Unterschiede,ja sogar Welten!!!!:q
> 
> ...


 
Auch im Raubfischthread hättest Du keinen guten Rat gegeben, denn Eine Schnur verschleißt, Du verlierst schnell mal 10-20 Meter bei Hängern und dann landest Du bereits auf Deiner Mono Schnur beim Auswerfen und zwar unabhängig davon, ob Mefo oder Hecht. 

Bei mir sinds immer zwischen 200 - 250 Meter, die oben auf liegen. Muss nicht zwingend richtig sein, überzeugt mich persönlich jedoch mehr, als nach den ersten beiden Hängern die Schnur ganz weg zu werfen oder wieder ein Stück dranbinden zu müssen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

Also ich hab bei mir ne volle 270 m Spule Fireline raufgepackt ...
Wenn da durch Hänger etc... mal nen paar Meter fehlen , so das die Spule nichtmehr optimal gefüllt ist ratter ich die Schnur schnell runter , fütter 20 m Mono unter und gut is ...


----------



## NorbertF (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Auch im Raubfischthread hättest Du keinen guten Rat gegeben, denn Eine Schnur verschleißt, Du verlierst schnell mal 10-20 Meter bei Hängern und dann landest Du bereits auf Deiner Mono Schnur beim Auswerfen und zwar unabhängig davon, ob Mefo oder Hecht.
> 
> Bei mir sinds immer zwischen 200 - 250 Meter, die oben auf liegen. Muss nicht zwingend richtig sein, überzeugt mich persönlich jedoch mehr, als nach den ersten beiden Hängern die Schnur ganz weg zu werfen oder wieder ein Stück dranbinden zu müssen.



Ich denke schon dass er einen sehr guten Tipp gegeben hat, mehr als 150 Meter braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich denke schon dass er einen sehr guten Tipp gegeben hat, mehr als 150 Meter braucht kein Mensch.


 

GENAU!!! Dann kaufe ich mir 270m Fireline, spule mir davon 150m auf die Rolle und den Rest schmeiß ich dann sofort weg. Ich könnte natürlich auch alles draufspulen und die Schnur einmal wenden, wenn der vordere Teil verschlissen ist, aber dass ist schon mühsam. |kopfkrat 

Nach einer Woche Mefo und Dorschangeln in Dänemark kannst du die ersten 30 Meter wegschmeissen. Garantiert. Grade wenn es zwischendurch auch mal ein Bartelträger sein soll leidet die Schnur ziemlich extrem.

Uli


----------



## spin-paule (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

Hallo zusammen,

... bei mir sind auch so um die 150m 15er Geflochene drauf. 5-7 volle Angeltage am Rhein und es sind nur noch 110m übrig. Danach wenden und noch ein paar mal fischen... dann spätestens neue 150m drauf. 

Die ersten Angebote von der Fireline Crystal waren nur 100m lang. Das war mir definitiv zu knapp bemessen. 
Nun gibt es die Crystal von der Großrolle bei meinem Händler und bei der nächsten Neubespulung werde ich sie endlich mal testen.

An kleineren Flüssen (z.B. Kocher und Jagst) wiederum, sind über 100m meist mehr als reichlich... und für eine ganze Angelsaison gut.

Am Ende doch recht gewässerabhängig... aber im Zweifelsfall lieber ein bisschen mehr Schnur auf der Spule.

Gruß#h,
Spin-Paule


----------



## NorbertF (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> GENAU!!! Dann kaufe ich mir 270m Fireline, spule mir davon 150m auf die Rolle und den Rest schmeiß ich dann sofort weg. Ich könnte natürlich auch alles draufspulen und die Schnur einmal wenden, wenn der vordere Teil verschlissen ist, aber dass ist schon mühsam. |kopfkrat
> 
> Nach einer Woche Mefo und Dorschangeln in Dänemark kannst du die ersten 30 Meter wegschmeissen. Garantiert. Grade wenn es zwischendurch auch mal ein Bartelträger sein soll leidet die Schnur ziemlich extrem.
> 
> Uli



Na siehste und ich bespule mit den 270 Metern 2 Rollen.
Ausserdem habe ich ein echt langes FluoCarbon Vorfach dran, das erspart der Geflochtenen den Abrieb so ziemlich.
Wenn ich 30 Meter pro Rolle verliere habe ich immer noch 100. Am Rhein passiert mir das eigentlich nicht. Ist die Rolle zu knapp befüllt kann ich mehr unterfüttern.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

Da haste wohl recht.

Da ich beim Spinnfischen auf Mefo und Dorsch immer nur mit einer Rute bzw. Rolle fische, macht es wohl wenig Sinn den Rest irgendwo anders drauf zu spulen. :m 

Uli


----------



## Fischbox (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

Ich halte es so wie der Kochtoppangler. Zum reinen Fischen reichen sicherlich 120 Meter aus, aber wenn ich dann mal durch irgendeine Blödheit 40-50 Meter einbuße, dann müsste ich eigentlich neu bespulen, d.h. 80 meter für'n Arsch. Also 250 Meter Fireline rauf, und bei Abnutzung einfach umkrempeln und eventuell später noch einmal unterfüttern. Effektiver kann ich meine Schnur nicht nutzen. Desweiteren kaufe ich nur Großspulen.


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Ich halte es so wie der Kochtoppangler. Zum reinen Fischen reichen sicherlich 120 Meter aus, aber wenn ich dann mal durch irgendeine Blödheit 40-50 Meter einbuße, dann müsste ich eigentlich neu bespulen, d.h. 80 meter für'n Arsch. Also 250 Meter Fireline rauf, und bei Abnutzung einfach umkrempeln und eventuell später noch einmal unterfüttern. Effektiver kann ich meine Schnur nicht nutzen. Desweiteren kaufe ich nur Großspulen.


 
sehe ich genau so. packe die meistens 270 m voll drauf und bei bedarf wird gewechselt bzw. umgedreht! häufig schon erlebt das es auf'm kutter mal nen schönen hänger oder auch tüddel mit dem nebenmann gibt und schnell sind da mal 30 m wech. daher lieber ausreichend reserve auf der rolle haben.


----------



## Dr. Komix (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

Wie schauts eigentlich aus mit FC-Vorfach oder einfach 1 bis 1,5 Meter Mono (wegen der Sichtbarkeit)?
Oder fischt ihr Blech an geflochtene?

Ich fisch z.z ohne Vorfach. Werde es aber mal am Do, Fr, Sa, So mal mit mahl ohne oder mal Mono austesten.
Ich habe nur Angst, wenn ich das Blech beschleunige das mein Vorfach flöten geht mit Wobblers im Schlepptau. Ist mir 2 mal passiert 05/06. Und somit auch Fehlerquelle #1. Sonst nur ein Hänger mit Abriss.


----------



## maesox (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Auch im Raubfischthread hättest Du keinen guten Rat gegeben, denn Eine Schnur verschleißt, Du verlierst schnell mal 10-20 Meter bei Hängern und dann landest Du bereits auf Deiner Mono Schnur beim Auswerfen und zwar unabhängig davon, ob Mefo oder Hecht.
> 
> Bei mir sinds immer zwischen 200 - 250 Meter, die oben auf liegen. Muss nicht zwingend richtig sein, überzeugt mich persönlich jedoch mehr, als nach den ersten beiden Hängern die Schnur ganz weg zu werfen oder wieder ein Stück dranbinden zu müssen.


 

Tach Meister Aali-Barba ,

Wie gesagt,das ist jedem selbst überlassen und ich habe nur mein Tun geschildert!!!!!!!!!

Da ich ,auch wenn du`s vielleicht mal wieder nicht glaubst,auch die Distanzen mit meinen Kunstködern fische, macht es für mich *keinen Unterschied* ,ob *MEFO* oder andere *Räuber*!!!!!#d 

Weiß ja nicht wie du angelst |kopfkrat ,aber du wirst schon deine Gründe haben,weit über 200m Schnur auf deine Rolle zu spulen....bei dem Verschleiß :q :q :q 

Mir reichen auf jedenfall max.150m locker !!!

Gruß Matze


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*



maesox schrieb:


> Tach Meister Aali-Barba ,
> 
> Wie gesagt,das ist jedem selbst überlassen und ich habe nur mein Tun geschildert!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Das hat wohl jetzt wirklich jeder verstanden....

Ich habe immer 100 bis 120 cm FC vorne dran, zumindest solange es hell ist.

Ob es was nützt weiß ich nicht, aber ich fange durchaus gut.

Uli


----------



## der_Jig (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

220m 0,12er Crystal... 

Denke, dass es einfach besser ist, ein wenig mehr auf der Spule zu zu haben, da man dann auch nach einem Abriss noch genügend "gute" Schnur hat... 

Allerdings halte ich die 6angesprochene 60m Flucht für nicht ganz real...  ich mein, dass ist weit, aber echt mal!


----------



## Dr. Komix (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

Ich behaupte nicht das es ein Fisch schaffen tut, aber ich lese halt öffteres das ein Fisch 30, 50, 70, 100 Meter von der Spule genommen hat und dann: der Spulenkern wurde Sichtbar .

Na ja mir ist es auch noch nicht passiert, leider!


Obwohl, doch:

Im Sommer in der Eckerförder Jachthafen. Mein Kollege fing am Tage um 14.00 durch zufall eine 70er Mefo. (Bilder hab ich gesehen, kein fake). 
Eine Woche später war ich duch zufall in der nähe und habe meinen blau/silbernen Strippern rausgefeuert. 
Ja und da waren ja auch noch die verückten Wasserski-Leufer di e mit ihrem 200ps starken Schlauchboot direkt duch meine leine fuhren. ich konnte nicht einmal so schnell reagieren, und da waren auch schon 60m weg. 
Ich hoffe es hat sich um den Propeller gewickelt und die Jungs konnten paddeln.


----------



## Aali-Barba (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*



maesox schrieb:


> Tach Meister Aali-Barba ,
> 
> .......
> 
> ...


 
Tja, da zahlt es sich eben aus, der bessere Angler zu sein, gelle. 

Vielleicht liegst aber auch nur an solch lapidaren Gründen, dass der Rhein ab und an ziemlich Hängerträchtig ist und das ist er eigentlich unabhängig vom Entnahmeverhalten, was sicherlich nicht unmaßgeblich Deinen Ton mir gegenüber prägt. |wavey:


----------



## maesox (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Tja, da zahlt es sich eben aus, der bessere Angler zu sein, gelle.
> 
> Vielleicht liegst aber auch nur an solch lapidaren Gründen, dass der Rhein ab und an ziemlich Hängerträchtig ist und das ist er eigentlich unabhängig vom Entnahmeverhalten, was sicherlich nicht unmaßgeblich Deinen Ton mir gegenüber prägt. |wavey:


 


Servus #h ,

Habs mir fast gedacht ,daß das kommt...hat aber nichts mit anderen Themen und Meinungen ( Entnahmeverhalten ),was Dich angeht zu zun!!!|uhoh: 

Was Deine Postings manchmal angeht,wirsts ja wol langsam gewohnt sein ,daß auch mal was "SPITZES" an Dich zurück kommt... 

*Wie gesagt wollte ich nur helfen und hab mein Vorgehen geschildert...mehr nicht...*

Deine hängerreiche Rheinanglerei hat auch nicht mehr damit zu tun denk ich...und damit gut jetzt|uhoh: 

Gruß Matze


----------



## Aali-Barba (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*



maesox schrieb:


> Deine hängerreiche Rheinanglerei


 
Drei nette Worte, die zum Thema zurück führen und die ich nun aufgreife:

Also ob nun Treibgut zu drillen ist, Knapp an Grund geführte Gufis einen netten Stein zum dran hängen bleiben finden oder eine Unterströmung eine kurz nach em Auswurf erst mal schlaffe Schnur unter einen Stein drückt - hier findest Du ganartiert eine Stelle, wo es zu Hängern kommt. Nur ums mal zu erklären: Beim Faulenzen knapp am Grund und knapp am Grund geführten Gufieren hab ich hier MINDESTENS einen Abriss pro Angelausflug. Vom Vereinssee ganz zu schweigen, weil die Deppen sich dort gegenseitig überboten haben mit "Was ins Wasser werfen, damit die Brut unterschlüpfen kann". Wenn das einer sagt, sind da wohl gleich 20 Gekommen, um ihre Tannebäume zu versenken. Auch was beim Arbeitstag zu weit zu schleppen war. 

Heißt also für MICH PERSÖNLICH, dass es durchaus "normal" ist vor allen Dingen, wenn man etwas auf Distanz fischt, dass man nach nicht mal einer Saison so wenig Schnur hat, dass schonmal bei weiten Würfen die unterfütterte Mono raus schimmert. Insofern fühl ich mich eben, wenn man mich fragen würde, immer mit "Mehr hilft mehr" besser aufgehoben. 

gruß kalle


----------



## maesox (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

Alles klar Kalle,das hört sich schon besser an!!#6 

Den Spaß mit den Tannenbäumen,die nachher total veralgt sind,finden bei uns im Verein auch ne ganze Menge Leute toll!! Und obendrauf kommen bei uns noch Baumwurzeln...Doppelt hält eben besser|uhoh: |uhoh: !!

Aber ich hasse es,wenn die Spule nur noch etwa dreiviertel voll ist und wie in Deinem Fall immer noch 150m Schnur sich drauf befinden!!! Aber wie ich schon sagte,das ist Sache von jedem einzelnen  

Finde in meinem Fall ist dann weniger kaputt,weil ich meine Schnur einfach wechsle,wenn etwa von 140m nur noch 90m drauf sind.

Es ist ja nicht so,daß ich nie Hänger und keinen Verschleiß habe!!#c 

Gruß Matze


----------



## Living Dead (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

Also 300m Schnur auf der Rolle zu haben mit der Begründung, dass ja mal DER Fisch des Lebens beißen könnte halte ich für Quatsch!  

Wer sich 300m an der Ostsee runterziehen lässt macht was falsch! |kopfkrat

LG, LD


----------



## Aali-Barba (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*



maesox schrieb:


> Aber ich hasse es,wenn die Spule nur noch etwa dreiviertel voll ist und wie in Deinem Fall immer noch 150m Schnur sich drauf befinden!!! Aber wie ich schon sagte,das ist Sache von jedem einzelnen


 
Siehste und auch dazu mach ich eben mehr drauf und auch da ist der Grund folgender: Ich unterfüttere so, dass ich rund 200 - 250 Meter Überschnur drauf bekomme. Wird die nun weniger, spul ich die Überschnur rüber auf ne andere Rolle, unterlege mehr und dann wieder zurück und hab dann immer noch genügend Schnur drauf zum Fischen, wohingegen Du eben mit Deinen 100 Metern bereits nach 2 Abrissen à 20 Metern mit der Schnur in Bereiche kommst, wo ein etwas dickerer Fisch Dir die verbliebene Schnur in den Unterfütterungsbereich ziehen KÖNNTE, wenn der Biss weit draussen kommt. 

So und nun gut iss damit. Ich mach mehr drauf als Du und jeder meint, es ist so besse. Würden wir alle nur Scho ko Pudding mögen, hätten wir zwar nie Streit darüber, welcher Besser schmeckt, aber der wär immer ausverkauft. |rolleyes


----------



## der_Jig (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Also 300m Schnur auf der Rolle zu haben mit der Begründung, dass ja mal DER Fisch des Lebens beißen könnte halte ich für Quatsch!
> 
> Wer sich 300m an der Ostsee runterziehen lässt macht was falsch! |kopfkrat
> 
> LG, LD


 

absolut!


----------



## Ronen (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

150m Fireline und dann kommt "noch intakte"Monofile!!


----------



## mot67 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

wo steht da was von bellyboat?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*



Fips III schrieb:


> Bitte nicht böse sein, aber
> ....vom Bellyboot 80 - 90 m.
> Seit Ihr / Du Weltmeister?



Also vom Ufer werfe ich (allerdings mit Rückenwind) die 80m recht locker , und 90 oder eventuell sogar 100m sind mit nem Gewaltwurf auch möglich (mit nem 18gr Spöket).

Beim Brandungsangeln wirft man ja meistens eher gegen den Wind , denk mal das macht nen ordentlichen unterschied in der Wurfweite aus .


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*



Fips III schrieb:


> Bitte nicht böse sein, aber
> 
> ....vom Bellyboot 80 - 90 m.
> 
> ...


 
Nein natürlich nicht. Aber vom Ufer kann das mit Rückenwind schon mal passieren. Oder sieht das jemand anders? Ich schwimm ja nicht mit einem Lineal meinem Blinker hinterher! 

Uli


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nein natürlich nicht. Aber vom Ufer kann das mit Rückenwind schon mal passieren. Oder sieht das jemand anders?
> 
> Uli


 
Keineswegs. Unser Vereinsgewässer ist grob 100 Meter Breit und da werf ich (habs einfach mal probiert, weil mir gerade langweilig war) ohne große Brachialgewalt mit einer 2,70 Shimano Technium Diaflash und 17-er Fireline Schnur ein 40 Gramm Pilker bis auf fast 10 - 15 Meter an das gegenüberliegende Ufer. Insofern dürfte es bei dünnerer Schnur und längerer Rute doch sicher auch ohne Probleme bei ablandigem Wind möglich sein, an 100 Meter zu kommen.


----------



## Windmaster (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*

Ich fische mit 137m (die Länge bieten ja viele Firmen an), die natürlich entsprechend mit 0.25er monofiler unterfüttert ist. Habe immer eine gefüllte Ersatzspule und eine 137m Schnurspule dabei. Wenn mir z.B. 50m abreißen sollten dann werf ich den Rest auch weg und Spul mir gleich die neue drauf. So ist die Spule immer schön gefüllt. #6 

Hätte ich 200 oder 270m Schnur und es fehlen 50m, dann müsste man die ganze Schnur wieder runtermachen, wieder mit etwas monofiler unterfüttern und die Schnur wieder neu aufspulen. Das ist mir einfach zu umständlich....#d





.


----------



## Dr. Komix (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie viel packt ihr drauf?*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Ich fische mit 137m (die Länge bieten ja viele Firmen an), die natürlich entsprechend mit 0.25er monofiler unterfüttert ist. Habe immer eine gefüllte Ersatzspule und eine 137m Schnurspule dabei. Wenn mir z.B. 50m abreißen sollten dann werf ich den Rest auch weg und Spul mir gleich die neue drauf. So ist die Spule immer schön gefüllt. #6
> 
> Hätte ich 200 oder 270m Schnur und es fehlen 50m, dann müsste man die ganze Schnur wieder runtermachen, wieder mit etwas monofiler unterfüttern und die Schnur wieder neu aufspulen. Das ist mir einfach zu umständlich....#d
> 
> ...



Hab ich gestern gemacht.
Habe dafür so 10min gebraucht. Aber ich werfe ungerne 50m weg weil ich zu wenig drauf hatte. Habe jetzt hab ich halt meine ganze rolle mit 275m drauf, und wenn es so weit sein sollte mach ich halt was drunter. Na ja 50m Feuerleine kosten ja auch 7€??? Ich fische mit Quantum (siehe oben). Die kost 40€ da will ich nicht 50m verswenden.


----------

